# Lost in space



## Him (Nov 12, 2019)

Hello! I'm lost in love and have no help getting back to where I was. Im 40, been with her for 13 years now, we have 2 young children together and there are a few issues. However I don't want to end up divorced! Looking for advice!


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to TAM!! There are lots of good people here with excellent advice. Tell us a bit more about what's been happening and we'll try to help.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Welcome, and along what lines of your marriage can TAM be of help to you?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.

When you are ready, please post your story in the appropriate section of TAM.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Him said:


> Hello! I'm lost in love and have no help getting back to where I was. Im 40, been with her for 13 years now, we have 2 young children together and there are a few issues. However I don't want to end up divorced! Looking for advice!


*Awaiting hearing about your dilemma!

You'll find the TAM crowd an affable and informative one! Welcome aboard!*


----------

